# Starting a Rabbitry and need an outdoor cage set up!



## Katie Kay (Mar 29, 2010)

i am starting to breed mini rexes and i need some really good outdoor cage ideas that i could uild or immitate. please post anything you have! if i want more details of think of somthing more i am looking for i will post again


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2010)

Doesn't it get too cold in Wisconsin to have rabbits outside in the winter?

Not sure...just checking.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

It gets pretty cold there too!

Do you have a garage or a shed that you can us?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

*use


----------



## Katie Kay (Mar 30, 2010)

i have a garage where i can put them in the winter. and i am buying a mini rex breeding trio so i am looking for some breeding cages to. please and thankyou!

ps i know that there is other threads like this but i am looking for breeding outdoor cages so none of the other threads have that kind of stuff exactly


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Hutches rather then metal cages would probably be your best bet if they are going to be out in the cold. Here are just some stuff I pulled off google

Hutches for two rabbits

















Small, simple single hutches might be a good alternative to small, single metal cages











Just a couple of ideas  Having hutches with some sort of enclosed, ''sleeping area'' might work well for the colder months (even in the garage) if your are going to be breeding. Plus if your rabbits can get out of the rain/wind/snow/sun if they are outside.


----------



## Katie Kay (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks so much that was pretty helpful. keep posting!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 1, 2010)

You can see pictures of my rabbitry (before and after) in my blog.  

The link is in the side panel, to the left.

<< Link. 

Emily


----------



## RexRulez (May 26, 2010)

What about a PVC frame with wire cages??
Pics at http://www.raising-rabbits.com/rabbit-hutch-plans.html. This hutch set up can be placed in a barn, or covered well and left outside, especially in climates that are not too frigid. Good luck, Karen


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 2, 2010)

If they are coming in during the winter, I would suggest some single, lighter weight cages that can be carried by a person or two.

However, they may not need to come in for the winter. A well-built hutch will insulate them as well as a garage. For rabbits who are outside all year long, I highly suggest a hutch with one of the solid wooden "houses" attached, like that last hutch picture. You can fill this with hay or straw in the winter and it will keep them warm.

Cold isn't a problem so much as heat. So in the summers, you'll want to make sure they are in a shady spot of the yard, preferably against a wall which tends to keep the hutches cooler.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooh! I have some great pics of the amazing outdoor set up I have/had. I'm selling it and replacing it with wire cages... (Because it's a lot easier to add a 10 pound cage, than to build a 150 pound four hole.)

Anywho. I'll post in the morning... Posting this so I remember to do it. XD


----------

